# Just bought IH 364



## dwbell7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought this tractor with a set of discs and a 2 bottom plow and a 6 ft. scraper blade. 
So far i really like it, it needs some work but i am ok with that. 
Where do i get parts for an IH in VA?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF and congrats on your new investment.

CountryBoy should be along shorty...IH info.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know what part of VA you are in, so put your zip code into the dealer locator for a list of dealers close to you:

http://www.caseih.com/en_us/Pages/DealerLocator.aspx

There are also several sites online that sell aftermarket parts depending on what you need for your tractor. There may be tractor salvage yards in your area, I use www.tractorpartsasap.com myself as one of their yards are close to me. A&I also makes a ton of aftermarket tractor parts that seem to be of pretty good quality. I am going to order new spindles, steering arms, drag links, and bushing sets for my 766 from them. That looks like a nice tractor. It looks like a cross between my 350 Utility and my 574 Utility. You can also find out more info about the tractor from Tractor Data.com


----------

